# BVI ...ROUTE please help



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello 
I need help. We are going to the BVI''s in July. We arrive in St Thomas and take the ferry to Tortola ( Conch Charter in Roadtown, Fort Burt Marina)

We have two weeks, HOWEVER one couple has only one week and has to leave from Tortola at the end of the first week. 

We have 4 or at least 3 Divers with us, who want to have a dive here and there, although that is NOT the main idea for the vacation. 

Please help me to make a sensible trip itinary as this is the first time in the BVI''s for all of us, and somehow, they all picked me to come up with a plan.

Thanks for all your help
Thorsten


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Tortola to Cooper to Baths to Gorda Sound (2 nights)to Trellis or Marina key to Jost Van Dyck to Norman and then back to Soper''s Hole to drop off your guests. Try diving off the Dogs.


----------



## magnusmurphy (Jul 7, 2000)

Hi

I''m also chartering in the BVI in July and I''m a scuba diver as well. Will bring my own equipment except tank/weights.

I''ll be cruising with my wife and two young children (daughters of 7 and 10). My father will be joining us for about two weeks; the rest of us stay the whole month. 

We''re with Sunsail and fly directly into Tortola via a stop in (I think) Puerto Rico). With the taxicabs, ferry etc needed if one lands in St Thomas, it works out to about the same price.

It would be great to get together for a dive or two. I''m the only diver in our group so I''ll either have to team up or go with a professional outfit. I''ll probably do that for some dives like the Rhone etc. but it might be nice to have some informal dives off the sailboats and it would be a lot cheaper too. I''ve checked - there are outfits that will rent all equipment necessary.

Magnus Murphy


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi Thorsten,

With two weeks, IMHO, it would be a shame if you didn''t make it to Anagada. It''s such a special place in the world and really different from the rest of BVI. We stayed up there 2.5 days last November and still had time to do the normal Tortola / Virgin Gorda / Jost / Cooper / Norman circumnavigation.

You might check out traveltalkonline.com for tons of advice of this question. 

Have a great trip
Dudley


----------



## VIEXILE (Jan 10, 2001)

The route ending up at West End (Soper''s Hole) for the ferry jump back to STT sounds good for the first week. Leaving West End on a straight shot to Anegada thereafter sounds good. We do the 4th of July up there with Potter (you WILL meet Potter - hide the women). Go to Anegada Reef Hotel to line up wheels for running around. Ain''t much there, but I love it. Great reefs, bonefishing, fish the drop maybe with some locals. The Soares family runs Neptune''s Treasure Motel. I''m pretty sure they have a website. That time of year it''s about $90/night for a room. Neat, clean, AC, all honor bars, etc. Neil gives rides in his 3-seat ultralight on floats so you can see the 6'' sharks where you were swimming the day before. I DO like Anegada. Different world.


----------



## welch (Aug 5, 2002)

Thorston,

We did a crewed yacht charter via ''The Moorings'' for our 5th anniversary in August 2001. Best trip we EVER took. Here are some pointers we learned.
Purchase the ''Virgin Islands'' guide put out by "Cruising Guide Publications". This I feel was indespensable.
It will be summer and you should have the place to yourself. We did in August.
PETER ISLAND was secluded and quiet. Good snorkeling. Very exclusive resort on one side. Nice!
NORMAN ISLAND went snorkeling in ''the caves'', very cool. Get there early.
LEVERick BAY got stuck here two days- tropical depression Dean- great fun! Took a taxi to ''the Baths''. Take the path on the left side of the beach(as looking at the ocean) and follow it to very secluded beaches. You will thru/ under a big rock to start the path.
SANDY CAY is a small island on the north side of Tortola. The most perfect beach/island/hiking trail/lunch-stop. Don''t miss this. Beautiful!

This is quick and basic. If you want, Email me ''[email protected]''

This trip was what made the decision to try cruising. Have a great time! 
Dave


----------

